# Collection Day Experience



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just day dreaming to the moment I get to pick up my new TT, and was wondering what experiences other people have had on the collection of their new car? My previous experiences have only been with ford and vauxhall which have ranged from just being parked outside, to being cordoned off in the showroom under lighting. With Audi being a more premium brand, and with the TT being a beautiful car I was wondering what they might do.

How have your experiences been so far?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on the dealer.
Also the time of the year, clearly the letter change is a busy time and they generally want to just bang out the cars as quickly as humanly possible... Normal it's a collection bay and a walk around the car.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

When I bought an A1, a bottle of Champagne, when I collected my TT nothing, but took the car to the petrol station with the salesman and got a full tank.The wife bought a MINI last year and the fuel light came on after a few miles.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Showroom was a makeshift marquee for my collection as the actual showroom was having a makeover, there were a few nice cars in there also 
can't fault the salesman at all, excellent from the initial enquiry through to collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

The day I collected my car from Salisbury Audi it was parked at the front of the showroom under a silver cover. After dealing with all of the paperwork and making the final payment the salesman walked me over to the car and asked if I would like the "unveiling" of my new car filmed. Silly question.... after removing the cover I was speechless but wanted to get in the car and drive it as soon as possible. Long story short version, Ben the salesman emailed me the video presentation of the hand over and I look at it from time to time with a very big grin on my face.  
P.s I did get a full tank of fuel!!!!


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Collected mine from the inspection/collection room. Got an Audi Umbrella, Autoglym kit bag + products and bottle of champagne.

I couldn't wait to just drive it.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Luxury!!

My car was unpainted and supplied with a can of dulux and a yard brush. It was parked on broken glass and filled with herrings from the local fish market. It had all fluids removed and had to be pushed, barefoot, 40 miles to the nearest petrol station before I could start the engine. Only then did I realise it wasn't fitted with the herring option which I'd ordered, but mackerel which I hate!

That said, it wasn't as bad as my previous BMW experience!
:twisted:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

All 3 of my Audi purchases from my local dealer have just been car parked up in the car park outside the showroom. Nothing special, just handed keys, a quick walk-round then see-ya later.

In contrast, when I bought a crappy Peugeot 106 Quicksliver many moons ago it had ribbons, flowers and chocs and champagne!

Pug was about 1/4 the price of any Audi. Make of that what you will...


----------



## airdrieonians (Sep 27, 2011)

My car was inside in the collection bay, which was just as well as it was blowing a gale outside! Service manager was brought over for a chat and the centre manager too. They were also bringing an R8 into the showroom so I happened to be treated to the pops and crackles from the exhaust as they gave it a few revs! Stirling Audi were great.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Although the salesman went through all the controls etc. with me when I collected my TT it was just parked out in the forecourt with all the other cars.
Conversely when I collected my Scirocco it was in a "delivery room" and handover was something of an event. Even my daughter-in-law got a special handover when she collected her VW Up.


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Carlisle Audi has just got a revamp. Now has collection room. Was taken to see it before completing paperwork. Then real handover with explanation of controls and salesman set up a few settings for me. Got an Audi collection key ring and Audi iPhone to usb cable and full tank of fuel and autoglym life shine pack. Oh forgot about the audisport travel mug. Have the umbrella and cuddly toy already :lol:


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

In the delivery room under a 'sheet'. Same as the last one from the same dealership, and same salesman.

Took about 30 mins including all the instructions on how to set up phone, MMI etc and 5 minutes alone with it to make sure everything was okay. Pointless visit from the manager to thank me for the purchase etc.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gren said:


> In the delivery room under a 'sheet'. Same as the last one from the same dealership, and same salesman.


Whereas when you buy a Land Rover its under some tarpaulin. :lol:


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

I pick mines up at midnight on Monday (yes sad i know) lol but the dealer was telling me they have about 50 people collecting their cars at that time so im assuming im not going to get a fancy handover! They will be wanting everyone out sharpish!


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Epsom Audi were brilliant. Had the TT under a sheet/cover which I got to unveil. Mrs got a large bouquet of flowers, Audi umbrella, etc. They gave me a quick tour of the vehicle and said to call if I had any questions before letting me drive it away.

Was so impressed we went back 3 months later and ordered an S1 for the Mrs, which we should get end of March/ beginning of April


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tom82 said:


> Epsom Audi were brilliant. Had the TT under a sheet/cover which I got to unveil. Mrs got a large bouquet of flowers, Audi umbrella, etc. They gave me a quick tour of the vehicle and said to call if I had any questions before letting me drive it away.
> 
> Was so impressed we went back 3 months later and ordered an S1 for the Mrs, which we should get end of March/ beginning of April


My wife's new TTS is being supplied by Epsom Audi so you have set the benchmark.

I may have to send a copy of your post just to make sure


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I got the cover and unveil experience at Epsom, but no flowers, umbrella and no spare oil in the boot either.

Maybe depends on the salesman?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I got oil and an iPod cable as well as the other stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> I got the cover and unveil experience at Epsom, but no flowers, umbrella and no spare oil in the boot either.
> 
> Maybe depends on the salesman?


Looks like an e-mail is definitely in order...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

At Ipswich, I got the cover and roped off area, some oil, Quattro key ring, phone charger (which broke after 3 days) but most importantly lots of time - about 2.5 hours at least and they were willing to spend more. It's a busy place as well. I travelled from London to deal with them, so maybe they felt a bit more obliged to spend more time with me but importantly, it did not feel like that. Oh and loads of coffee.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I like Ipswich Audi. They've always been very good whenever I've dealt with them.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> At Ipswich, I got the cover and roped off area, some oil, Quattro key ring, phone charger (which broke after 3 days) but most importantly lots of time - about 2.5 hours at least and they were willing to spend more. It's a busy place as well. I travelled from London to deal with them, so maybe they felt a bit more obliged to spend more time with me but importantly, it did not feel like that. Oh and loads of coffee.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree that when you are given time and not rushed, you do feel like you are getting a good service. When we went to Epsom Audi for our test drive, I thought we'd be 90 minutes to do a test drive and process order as we knew pretty much what spec we wanted. We were nearly 3 hours on a Saturday morning and they offered a second test drive on top which could have taken another 30 minutes.

It was our first time visiting them and they created a great first impression.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

PJV997 said:


> I agree that when you are given time and not rushed, you do feel like you are getting a good service. When we went to Epsom Audi for our test drive, I thought we'd be 90 minutes to do a test drive and process order as we knew pretty much what spec we wanted. We were nearly 3 hours on a Saturday morning and they offered a second test drive on top which could have taken another 30 minutes.
> 
> It was our first time visiting them and they created a great first impression.


Same, don't think I was ever there for less than 90 minutes, even when I collected with paperwork all done the night before so we had a "quick" handover. When we went to test drive the S1 we were there nigh on three hours as well, the salesman who had the S1 came in just so we could test drive - poor chap. Came in took his golf clubs out the back we drove it, then he put them back in and off he went. I almost felt sorry for him till I remembered he was in the business of selling cars.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Another vote here for Epsom Audi. Couldnt have been more helpful, if they could have controlled the rain they would have.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Stafford Audi were 1st class, lovely hand over room, patient sales guy showing me the mmi, pairing up phone, etc. Got a bottle of champagne. Plus the 'standard half' tank of fuel too so no issues with that. All good and even the M6 was kind coming back. Plus finally got a £20 amazon voucher from submitting a review on carwow too. 

An Audi umbrella and autoglym kit like some get would have been even nicer though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

deeve said:


> Another vote here for Epsom Audi. Couldnt have been more helpful, if they could have controlled the rain they would have.


I must have been unlucky, also found their VW dealership next door pretty poor. Went in to look at a Golf GTi for the Mrs and left after 20 mins as all salesmen were busy texting or playing games on their I-phones.


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

pcullen said:


> I pick mines up at midnight on Monday (yes sad i know) lol but the dealer was telling me they have about 50 people collecting their cars at that time so im assuming im not going to get a fancy handover! They will be wanting everyone out sharpish!


I pick mine up Tuesday 9am! They offered me the midnight event as well... I said no..


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Kentchap said:


> pcullen said:
> 
> 
> > I pick mines up at midnight on Monday (yes sad i know) lol but the dealer was telling me they have about 50 people collecting their cars at that time so im assuming im not going to get a fancy handover! They will be wanting everyone out sharpish!
> ...


Ive got meetings lined up all day Tuesday and a dinner with family at night so it's either midnight or wait till Wednesday night. No brainier for me lol


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I got a winter kit and a bottle of oil from Kings Lynn and half a tank of Fuel,


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

swanny78 said:


> I got a winter kit and a bottle of oil from Kings Lynn and half a tank of Fuel,


What's a winter kit, a bottle of screen wash and a scraper or a can of deicer? 
I did not get that but did get a bottle of oil. Well it was there when I saw the car arrive but had to remind them as it disappeared by the on handover, funny that!! :roll:


----------



## Ollie W (Oct 4, 2015)

Collected mine just before 6pm a couple of Mondays ago when everyone was leaving. After half an hour convincing my bank I wasn't being defrauded I was led to a collection room where it was under a sheet - I got the dealer to take it off while I took pics. Was presented with a bottle of champagne and the cleaning kit and the car had a full tank in apology for the dealer not being able to pick me up from work to get the car. As my first ever new car it was a pretty cool experience!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a winter kit and a bottle of oil from Kings Lynn and half a tank of Fuel,
> ...


yes exactly that, not opened it yet.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience of Newbury Audi? I am driving from Newcastle Upon Tyne when mine is available. Will be staying overnight in a hotel and driving back the next day. I have a local dealer less than two miles away, however Newbury were excellent and worked out only a fiver a month cheaper. It would have been cheaper to pay the extra fiver a month but I believe Newbury deserved the business as they not only had a slightly better price but were very helpful from start to finish. I hope their hand over is as good as service so far as it may make them first choice for my next Audi?


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

Searching through lease deals on the What Car website, I noticed that Audi Swansea offer a "Complimentary night's stay including bed and breakfast and use of the spa facilities at the nearby Village Hotel and Spa when you choose to collect your new Audi from our centre".


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Half a tank of fuel should be included with every new car as I believe its mentioned as part on the OTR price/delivery.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I went to the filling station with the salesman in my Mk2 and filled it to the brim.The wife got a MINI last year and the light came on a couple of miles down the road!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I also got a full tank of fuel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> I went to the filling station with the salesman in my Mk2 and filled it to the brim.The wife got a MINI last year and the light came on a couple of miles down the road!


Park Lane Mini did the best deal on my wife's Mini. Full tank of fuel, very slick, really good salesman, Andrew Wiseman fyi.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

RussB said:


> Does anyone have any experience of Newbury Audi? I am driving from Newcastle Upon Tyne when mine is available. Will be staying overnight in a hotel and driving back the next day. I have a local dealer less than two miles away, however Newbury were excellent and worked out only a fiver a month cheaper. It would have been cheaper to pay the extra fiver a month but I believe Newbury deserved the business as they not only had a slightly better price but were very helpful from start to finish. I hope their hand over is as good as service so far as it may make them first choice for my next Audi?


Ridgeway Oxford are part of the same group as Newbury. George Bainbridge at Oxford is very helpful. I got a full tank and bottle of Champagne, two iphone leads and litre of oil with the A3. Hope the TT is as good.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Collected mine from Stansted Audi on Saturday - it did feel a bit special, with my car sitting in its little room, enclosed from the rest of the showroom. I was able to sit with my car while all the paperwork got completed, which was nice.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

This would be my ideal situation however with it being Audi Blackburn I'm not sure what I'll get. Could potentially just be sat on the forecourt to be driven away haha


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Pick up mines tomorrow at Edinburgh Audi, 3.30pm. Not sure what to expect, never bought a car from new before so quite excited! Anyone experienced a handover from Sighthill ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No experience of buying from Edinburgh Audi but only because they could not get close deal wise to what I got at Lincoln Audi

Hope your experience faired better 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Picked my TT up from Edinburgh. Handover was pretty good. They have a couple of bays to the left of the main door that they seem to use for handovers. The car was covered so there was the unveiling, photos and so on - probably spent about an hour going over things. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I really hope they have a cover on and I get to take some photos, but I don't want to have to ask them to do it. I'd rather turn up and that's just the level of service I receive. May cheapen the experience somewhat if I have to ask for it myself.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine was outside the door this time, but got 2 Audi umbrellas,air freshener,teddy bear,pen and a cup.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Bolton Audi

Ours was outside the dealership when we went to collect, Salesman Neil Dandy was most helpful and the best ive come across in buying a car. Standard car cleaning kit, IPhone car charger, Quattro mug, air freshener and the Audi rear seat bag, full tank of fuel, highly recommended for sure !

In comparison Manchester Audi is a lot closer, like a few miles away, however id sooner travel to the dealer in Edinburgh or Truro than buy anything from them, terrible service, really poor franchise manager.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Eeeeeek ! Mines coming to Manchester Audi should I be worried or just not expect bells and whistles!!! Have you had bad experiences with them ?


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Eeeeeek ! Mines coming to Manchester Audi should I be worried or just not expect bells and whistles!!! Have you had bad experiences with them ?


Oh nooooo, your kidding, flippin 'eck...

Nah don't worry, our experience revolved around 2 cars we bought and a px matter which they dragged their heels on giving me my £5000 grand cheque on, myther I had to go through was a joke, all nice when the money was going one way but completing the deal as agreed was another matter.

Some other matters re the salesmen leave a lot to be desired and don't wish to deal with them. My experiences, so good luck and hope all goes well.

enjoy it !!!!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

To be honest i'm already disappointed in the service and communication, replying to emails etc so not expecting much when car finally arrives, few other issues with offering stock car after order placed with better spec then getting told it was no longer available but stock changes all the time so will keep checking and keep in touch, well that hasn't happened. I'm only interested now in getting my hands on car and driving. It's a shame the little things that matter to customers and should make buying a new car exciting and a pleasure can be spoilt by poor service.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I often find dealers (not just Audi) are great until the point of collection, after that handover where you've signed the deal they tend not to be that interested in your questions or queries regardless of the importance to the customer ☹

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

When people have had all this stuff thrown in such as fuel and umbrellas etc have you had to ask for this or is this something that they just throw in?


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Eeeeeek ! Mines coming to Manchester Audi should I be worried or just not expect bells and whistles!!! Have you had bad experiences with them ?


I've also read elsewhere on the forum about other people having bad experiences with Manchester Audi :? Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well the service has been disappointing before i've even collected the car so don't hold much hope for after i've collected it lol ! Guess the car is the main thing to put a smile on your face and everything else will be a distant memory once i've got it.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh dear that's not right. I wish I could guide you to Bolton to deal with.

On the flip side once you have the car there's a good chance you wont be going anywhere near the dealership unless a problem crops up, you can get it serviced anywhere.

I'd give the car a real good looking over, make sure everything is there that should be and damage free, I've only been back to resign the finance which 'won' me a free tank of juice as an admin error had occured.

I cant see any reason to to back anytime soon otherwise, be positive and don't let it spoil the event, it'll be right !!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah Bolton not far away so with hindsight !!!!! I did get a good deal on the car and the original sales guy was sound, unfortunately he went on the sick the day i went in for test drive and signed the deal so got another sales lady who lets say hasn't filled me with joy haha


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

glund91 said:


> When people have had all this stuff thrown in such as fuel and umbrellas etc have you had to ask for this or is this something that they just throw in?


Mine were just thrown in. didn't have to say a word to the salesman.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Collecting my TTS from Boston Audi on Sunday, so will report back.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone had experience with Cheltenham Audi?


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

A mixed bag regarding Cheltenham Audi. I went in twice last October/November with various quotes; they couldn't come close and didn't seem that keen on haggling (I don't think they have to try too hard to shift stock in Cheltenham). I eventually followed up on some quotes from Audi, Swansea (WhatCar lease). Just about to do the deal with Swansea, I went to Audi Cheltenham for a final look at a TTS to confirm I'd got the spec. right. I spoke to a salesman, told him I was going to deal with Audi Swansea, said that I was buying elsewhere and I didn't want to waste his time. He asked if he could quote for me as he really wanted the business, and after about an hour he matched the Swansea deal. I prefer to deal locally whenever possible, and placed my order with Cheltenham on 1st Feb. The chap who I eventually arranged the deal with was called Sam Cross, he was really helpful and tried really hard to get my business.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Bought mine from Audi Huddersfield. When I arrived the car was in a separate viewing area under a satin sheet. Before that, manager came and had a brief chat with me and gave me an accessories kit with valve caps, an Audi USB stick and 8gb SD card as a token of appreciation. Unveiled my car in doors so I could have a look around and the salesman could show me the controls and basics. Then revealed the auto glym car care kit in the boot as another sweetener. Half a tank of fuel and an assurance that if I came back for any reason they'd bend over backwards to help. So all in all they were great for me.


----------



## Lee TT (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience of Doncaster Audi, in terms of customer service / handover. (Good or bad)

I am thinking about buying with them as they have matched the best discounted price.

Many thanks


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Lee TT said:


> Has anyone had any experience of Doncaster Audi, in terms of customer service / handover. (Good or bad)
> 
> I am thinking about buying with them as they have matched the best discounted price.
> 
> Many thanks


What discount did you get based on total Configurator price? I have 7k off £428 but have not signed any paperwork yet as I travel down to the deal when the car is delivered in a month. I am part exing so I know they will try drive down value of my car, any more discount I can eek out of them will help balance things


----------



## Lee TT (Mar 12, 2016)

RussB said:


> Lee TT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had any experience of Doncaster Audi, in terms of customer service / handover. (Good or bad)
> ...


Russ,

Car price with options £34850 (1.8 sline)
My deposit £8000
17 months at £406
Final payment £14643
Total payback £29545

Discount is 15% off the £34850 price (on payback of £29.5k)

Have they said they will give you any freebies on collection day?


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Picked the car up yesterday from Edinburgh Audi... and WOW. What a machine. After enjoying my MK2 so much I was really hoping I loved the new one, and do I ever!

Not the fanciest collection as some people on here, but still no problems! The car was under a sheet, in the collection room under spotlights so did the whole unveiling. Sales Agent, Barry, was top notch as well!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Any pictures?


Of Barry???


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Any pictures?
> ...


Phwahhhh !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > moro anis said:
> ...


I thought you'd never ask!










nah seriously, i'll stick them in the Show us your TT thread in a little bit!


----------

